# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Maio 2013



## Norther (29 Abr 2013 às 14:03)

Regras deste tópico:


Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões

*
Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do IPMA, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## Norther (29 Abr 2013 às 14:03)

Pelo que os modelos GFS e ECMWF prevêem penso que as previsões sazonais dos modelos mais credíveis são capaz de acertar, o AA vai estar fraco e não no seu habitual lugar, penso que a primavera poderá ser fresca e por vezes húmida, pelo menos na metade norte do país.

Duas previsões que não vale de nada por ser a muitas horas, mas previsões que neste momento estão a ser modeladas pelos principais modelos e que a mim já não me admirava nada que viesse acontecer, como a do GFS que abre de novo um corredor no Atlântico com depressões a chegar a Península Ibérica, veremos se teremos uma primavera fraquinha. 



 








[/URL]


----------



## joselamego (2 Mai 2013 às 12:21)

Bons dias.
Aproximam-se dias de sol e temperaturas no norte e centro amenas.
Na próxima semana (terça a sexta) a temperatura deverá subir até 30 no alentejo e interior norte e centro e litoral pela ordem dos 25. Depois a partir do dia 10/11 maio deverá descer de novo.
Poderá vir na próxima semana alguma instabilidade, com trovoadas.


----------



## Norther (2 Mai 2013 às 12:26)

Dorsal deverá subir até a Península Ibérica, vêem ai trovoadas de Maio


----------



## joselamego (2 Mai 2013 às 12:31)

Sim, deverá subir a dorsal africana mas pelo que se vê nos modelos, deverá ser de pouca duração. Conto que a partir do dia 10/11 de maio a temperaturá já descerá. Ou seja serão 4/5 dias de mais calor.
Sim, trovadas também virão...


----------



## Aurélio (2 Mai 2013 às 15:57)

joselamego disse:


> Sim, deverá subir a dorsal africana mas pelo que se vê nos modelos, deverá ser de pouca duração. Conto que a partir do dia 10/11 de maio a temperaturá já descerá. Ou seja serão 4/5 dias de mais calor.
> Sim, trovadas também virão...



Não, uma coisa nada tem a ver com outra, a dorsal subir não tem nada a ver com trovoadas, dado que os modelos nem CAPE/LI dão que sirva de suporte a que tal aconteça.
Para acontecer trovoadas tem que existir uma depressão térmica que por vezes aparece associada a uma subida da dorsal, mas neste caso a subida da dorsal encontra-se a acoplada a uma crista do Anticiclone que estará mais a norte ao mesmo tempo que existe uma depressão nos Açores com alguma rotação, que fará a dorsal subir, se não houvesse essa depressão não teriamos esta subida de temperatura.

Agora incorremos sempre no erro de em Maio relacionar as duas coisas !

Até pelo contrário será provavelmente entre Segunda e Terça que cessará a possibilidade ainda que ténue de alguma trovoadas !


----------



## joselamego (2 Mai 2013 às 22:37)

Sim, Aurélio, correta a tua análise.
Eu não tinha visto o Cape/Li. Mas eu penso que a subida de temperatura da próxima semana deverá ser apenas de 4/5 dias, depois o mês de maio deverá ser ameno, mas com temperaturas dentro do normal para o mês.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Mai 2013 às 23:00)

joselamego disse:


> Sim, Aurélio, correta a tua análise.
> Eu não tinha visto o Cape/Li. Mas eu penso que a subida de temperatura da próxima semana deverá ser apenas de 4/5 dias, depois o mês de maio deverá ser ameno, mas com temperaturas dentro do normal para o mês.



Sim porque quando aquela depressão do Atlântico findar o AA rumará para oeste e ficaremos sujeitos a uma entrada marítima de Noroeste na faixa costeira.  A temperatura baixa no Norte e centro mas no Algarve não deverá mexer muito !

PS: Se há coisa que eu não acredito é em previsões sazonais de temperatura. Lembro de ter visto na maior parte dos modelos que Abril seria bastante frio e com precipitação acima da média. Ouve algum sitio em que isso tivesse ocorrido não me parece. Além disso bastante uma pequena oscilação no AA e tudo é alterado. Em precipitação o caso já não é bem assim ...


----------



## Cluster (3 Mai 2013 às 00:22)

Eu também não acredito nisso, de qualquer maneira, pelo menos aqui em Lisboa em relação à temperatura com base nos dados da estação oficial no wunderground, Lisboa esteve a 14 graus de média (arredondada). Segundo as normas para 1981-2010, a média encontra-se nos 16 (arredondada).


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Mai 2013 às 02:59)

Previsão para Domingo, no Continente, dia da Mãe, e perdoem-me o off-Topic. Como  isto está tão parado ,  decerto terei desculpa.
…..
Este ano  a Nuvem-Filha está  decidida. 
Quer mesmo  surpreender a  Senhora sua Nuvem-Mãe.
Como está impedida pelas previsões de  oferecer-lhe 
um valente aguaceiro com trovões , presente  que  garantiria  sucesso fácil,  fez “das gotículas, coração” ,  não baixou os “cúmulus”,“cirrou” fileiras e perdeu a cabeça .
Encomendou para esse dia um “cumulonimbus” ao contrário, feito de um fim de tarde de descanso, à beira-mar, cheio  de sol, de azul e de todas as cores do pôr-do-sol , sem vento, seco ,ameno, tranquilo. Perfeito. Ou quase. Há sempre  os insatisfeitos.
Apesar de saber que no início,a Senhora sua Mãe poderá “torcer os núcleos de condensação” , a Nuvem-Filha está confiante com a oportunidade do presente.
As Mães, mais que todas as nuvens têm que, por vezes, descansar.


----------



## Norther (3 Mai 2013 às 10:03)

Bons dias, claro que a dorsal não está associada as trovoadas, nem eu quis dizer isso, como entrámos no mês de Maio e começa aquecer e com o conjunto de fatores que desenvolvem as trovoadas, julgo que as teremos este mês.

2 previsões do gfs a longa distancia, vamos ver se a partir do dia 9 elas aparecem, agora esta semana que vem promete ser quentinha com temperaturas que prometem passar dos 30ºC no sul do país.


----------



## stormy (3 Mai 2013 às 11:53)

Para Maio começo a notar uma clara tendencia para o favorecimento da circulação de SW em altura associada a uma crista do jet subtropical.

As fortes anomalias positivas da temperatura da agua no Atlantico tropical e subtropical a leste dos 60ºW e o enfraquecimento consideravel da corrente das Canárias deverão começar a ter efeitos bem visiveis durante este mês.

Acredito que será um mês quente e com actividade convectiva acima da média em especial no norte e centro de Pt continental.

Bloqueio no Atlantico norte e NAO-, a forçar perturbações vindas de W ou N a passar na Biscaia, activando a convecção em boa parte de Pt continental.

No Atlantico tropical, tudo indica que teremos actividade acima do normal, talvez com algum ciclone tropical logo na etapa inicial da época...isto reforçará em conjunto com o padrão de circulação nas latitudes médias o establecimento de bloqueios no Atlantico E/NE.


----------



## Norther (3 Mai 2013 às 15:39)

Boas Stormy, nesse mapa que apresentas as zonas onde estão as altas e baixas pressões é as que vão predominar este verão nesses mesmos sítios?


----------



## Aurélio (3 Mai 2013 às 19:31)

Norther disse:


> Boas Stormy, nesse mapa que apresentas as zonas onde estão as altas e baixas pressões é as que vão predominar este verão nesses mesmos sítios?



Atenção que ele está a falar de Maio e não do Verão, sendo que nesta altura qualquer previsão para o Verão é muito volátil !
Na minha modesta opinião este mês não será muito quente em comparação com outros meses de Maio que já tivemos.

Quanto ao Verão em especial para Julho (é apenas um feeling meu) espero que seja torrido no sul !

Em relação aos modelos proxima semana quente, e depois quem sabe algumas trovoadas no interior, porque já vai haver muito mais calor em superficie !


----------



## david 6 (3 Mai 2013 às 19:57)

eu sei que ainda falta 1 semana, que ainda muda até lá, mas...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Mai 2013 às 20:06)

david 6 disse:


> eu sei que ainda falta 1 semana, que ainda muda até lá, mas...



Nada que ainda não tenha aparecido nos modelos este ano... E as tuas palavras dizem tudo, ainda falta uma semana.


----------



## Vince (3 Mai 2013 às 20:32)

E o CAPE não é tudo... falta ver humidade, forcings, etc.


----------



## stormy (4 Mai 2013 às 22:22)

Aurélio disse:


> Atenção que ele está a falar de Maio e não do Verão, sendo que nesta altura qualquer previsão para o Verão é muito volátil !
> Na minha modesta opinião este mês não será muito quente em comparação com outros meses de Maio que já tivemos.
> 
> Quanto ao Verão em especial para Julho (é apenas um feeling meu) espero que seja torrido no sul !
> ...



Mas eu até acho que este padrão tende depois a prolongar-se pelo Verão...talvez venha ai um Julho e Agosto muito quentes..

Quanto aos proximos dias...as temperaturas vão subindo, e lá para meados da proxima semana deverá chegar uma massa de ar um pouco mais humida que se vem espalhando desde o Atlantico, e influenciará  Pt continental e a Madeira.
No continente poderão surgir algumas trovoadas dispersas durante a tarde...


----------



## Aurélio (4 Mai 2013 às 23:07)

stormy disse:


> Mas eu até acho que este padrão tende depois a prolongar-se pelo Verão...talvez venha ai um Julho e Agosto muito quentes..
> 
> Quanto aos proximos dias...as temperaturas vão subindo, e lá para meados da proxima semana deverá chegar uma massa de ar um pouco mais humida que se vem espalhando desde o Atlantico, e influenciará  Pt continental e a Madeira.
> No continente poderão surgir algumas trovoadas dispersas durante a tarde...



Mesmo assim não estou a ver isto aquecer assim tanto quanto, mas se calhar sou eu que já estou habituado a levar com Maios tórridos (literalmente) nos ultimos 20 anos !


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Mai 2013 às 12:36)

Aurélio disse:


> Mesmo assim não estou a ver isto aquecer assim tanto quanto, mas se calhar sou eu que já estou habituado a levar com Maios tórridos (literalmente) nos ultimos 20 anos !



Maios tórridos, o ano passado foi um Maio quente, mas os outros nem por isso, e os anteriores até 2008 ainda menos. Pelo menos, até dia 14 vai estar calor e até acima da média com temperaturas a rondarem entre os 26ºC e os 30ºC no Algarve, logo vai estar parecido ao ano passado, com uma pequena ressalva este ano, já levamos 1 mês sem precipitação e promete levar até Setembro/Outubro sem cair uma gota por aqui.


----------



## Savn (5 Mai 2013 às 23:45)

E chuva nada. Que falta que já faz para as culturas mais 'superficiais'. Ano péssimo.


----------



## boneli (6 Mai 2013 às 00:04)

Savn disse:


> E chuva nada. Que falta que já faz para as culturas mais 'superficiais'. Ano péssimo.



Ano péssimo? Estas te a referir a que região em concreto e com que dados? O que é para ti um ano péssimo? Já tivemos anos muito priores e estou a falar ai para o Sul porque aqui no Norte de péssimo só se foi a quantidade chuva que tivemos que não foi assim tão exagerada visto que o ano anterior tivemos um ano ai sim péssimo.


----------



## joselamego (6 Mai 2013 às 00:33)

Boa noite a todos,
posso estar enganado, mas segundo os modelos GFS e o Europeu, a partir do dia 14/15 de maio poderemos ter sobre PT uns dias com alguma precipitação e com frio fora da época devido a potencial fluxo de Norte, ajudado a mergulhar para Sul devido à crista anticiclónica no Atlântico Norte.
Sei que faltam 228 horas, mas vamos acompanhar.Daqui a 2 semanas voltarei aqui para confirmar


----------



## Savn (6 Mai 2013 às 01:23)

boneli disse:


> Ano péssimo? Estas te a referir a que região em concreto e com que dados? O que é para ti um ano péssimo? Já tivemos anos muito priores e estou a falar ai para o Sul porque aqui no Norte de péssimo só se foi a quantidade chuva que tivemos que não foi assim tão exagerada visto que o ano anterior tivemos um ano ai sim péssimo.



Referi ano péssimo no sentido de ter chovido bastante e ter atrasado muitas culturas. Já fez 3 semanas que choveu pela ultima vez e aqui pela zona Oeste teve uns dias ventosos que secou tudo apos ter deixado de chover, e agora é calor atrás de calor. Num ano normal, daqui a duas semanas já estava a colher algumas culturas. Este ano ainda mal nasceram devido à falta de chuva (nestas 3 semanas). A partir de Maio pouco chove, o calor 'rebenta' com muita coisa e para quem nao tem algum poder de € tem que ficar a rezar pela chuva.


----------



## joselamego (6 Mai 2013 às 09:37)

Pelo que se vê nos 2 principais modelos, esta semana virá alguma chuva fraca e chuviscos, mas sobretudo no litoral norte e interior norte e centro.
Depois o calor não será tão intenso como se pensava. A partir desta quarta/quinta a temperatura deverá descer um pouco.
E depois, se se confirmar, daqui a uma semana (14/15 maio), poderemos ter algum frio fora da época e alguma instabilidade.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Mai 2013 às 10:00)

Outra depressão vinda de norte?!
Quando é que isto tem fim?


----------



## Aurélio (6 Mai 2013 às 10:04)

Savn disse:


> Referi ano péssimo no sentido de ter chovido bastante e ter atrasado muitas culturas. Já fez 3 semanas que choveu pela ultima vez e aqui pela zona Oeste teve uns dias ventosos que secou tudo apos ter deixado de chover, e agora é calor atrás de calor. Num ano normal, daqui a duas semanas já estava a colher algumas culturas. Este ano ainda mal nasceram devido à falta de chuva (nestas 3 semanas). A partir de Maio pouco chove, o calor 'rebenta' com muita coisa e para quem nao tem algum poder de € tem que ficar a rezar pela chuva.



eu por aqui começei a regar as minhas culturas 3 dias depois de ter chovido ( dizem que choveu durante 1 mês bem ... eu não dei por nada ... loooll) durante o mês de Março, sendo que já tinhas culturas feitas á cerca de 1 semana, quando começou a chover, mas não me afectou nada porque choveu tão pouco, terminou a chuva, veio a nortada, pronto tudo seco.
Neste momento não chove á cerca de 1 mês por aqui, a ver o que dizem os modelos no dia de hoje !


----------



## Aurélio (6 Mai 2013 às 10:15)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Outra depressão vinda de norte?!
> Quando é que isto tem fim?
> [U...RL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/203/ecm12401.gif/]
> 
> ...



Se é para vir chuva e frio que semana nesse fim de semana, porque para o outro quero ver as etapas dos Alpes italianos sem chuva.
Porque uma etapa de ciclismo com chuva é um tédio total, mas sem chuva é um .... espectáculooooooo !
Quero um Anticiclone mesmo em cima dos Alpes entre 19 e 26 de Maio !


----------



## Ricardo Martins (6 Mai 2013 às 10:26)

Vince disse:


> E o CAPE não é tudo... falta ver humidade, forcings, etc.



Caro Vince, já não devo de ser o primeiro nem o ultimo a peguntar isto, mas não seria bom, até para no futuro não haver tantas duvidas, criar um "tutorial" em relação ás trovoadas?

Uma explicação detalhada do fenomeno, apoiada com mapas lightning wizard (ou outros), para uma previsão tendo em conta todas as variáveis possiveis (tal como disse, humidade. cape, forçamento, etc...)

Explicar por exemplo como a humidade interfer, quais os minimos para haver alguma actividade electrica, isto tudo muito ao de leve, claro.

Não sei se me fiz entender, mas penso que pelo que disse, muitas duvidas e perguntas iriam ser respondidas com uma analise do proprio utilizador...


Desculpem o off...


----------



## boneli (6 Mai 2013 às 11:47)

Savn disse:


> Referi ano péssimo no sentido de ter chovido bastante e ter atrasado muitas culturas. Já fez 3 semanas que choveu pela ultima vez e aqui pela zona Oeste teve uns dias ventosos que secou tudo apos ter deixado de chover, e agora é calor atrás de calor. Num ano normal, daqui a duas semanas já estava a colher algumas culturas. Este ano ainda mal nasceram devido à falta de chuva (nestas 3 semanas). A partir de Maio pouco chove, o calor 'rebenta' com muita coisa e para quem nao tem algum poder de € tem que ficar a rezar pela chuva.




Agora entendi...mas não é motivo de preocupação pelo menos para já não chover à 3 semnanas, pois apesar de a superficie estar seca  o solo na generalidade ainda tem bastantate água...até eu aqui em Braga que teve um Inverno rigoroso já tive que regar o quintal.

Mas pelo que vi nos modelos, até Sexta vamos ter alguma chuva a Norte do Tejo o que é sempre bom.


----------



## Agreste (7 Mai 2013 às 11:33)

2ª feira pode dar-se a primeira entrada de ar seco e quente de leste. O risco de incêndio pode disparar. Domingo será já um dia quente mas o vento ainda não é tipicamente seco e quente. A construção de uma entrada de leste segue o seu curso com o anticiclone a afastar-se deixando-nos no bordo ao mesmo tempo que as baixas pressões do norte de áfrica se estendem até ao sul da península.


----------



## stormy (7 Mai 2013 às 13:30)

Seco não será tanto pois essa depressão até será constituida por um embolsamento de ar humido á superficie.

Poderá haver uma situação de aguaceiros e trovoadas por vezes fortes Domingo ou 2f.


----------



## Agreste (7 Mai 2013 às 14:28)

Na saída de hoje parece bem seca a coluna de ar com vento de leste. 

No sábado ainda haverá brisas de pouco alcance...





















Domingo já com o ventilador de leste ligado...






















Segunda-feira com algum potencial convectivo mas de pouca importância. Durante todo o tempo nebulosidade média e alta que cortará a amplitude térmica entre o dia e a noite. Assumo isto como um primeiro teste atmosférico para ligar e experimentar a máquina.


----------



## a410ree (7 Mai 2013 às 18:07)

E essa depressão poderá chegar a RAM? Ou nem por isso !!


----------



## Aurélio (8 Mai 2013 às 10:53)

Bom dia ao que parece infelizmente parece que vai vir tempo de chuva e frio para meados do meio da proxima semana, sendo que na Peninsula Italiana os ciclistas esperam (na zona norte de Itália) muito  mau tempo, com chuva que até poderão ser torrenciais, e que poderão persistir no fim de semana, o que juntando á altitude a que chegarão acima dos 2000 metros no Domingo com chegada ao Galibier poderá ser um pesadelo porque poderá até mesmo nevar nas zonas mais altas.

Espero sinceramente que as previsões se alterem senão fica a corrida estragada


----------



## as2328 (8 Mai 2013 às 12:09)

Bom dia. Sei que acabei de me inscrever neste forum, nunca participei, mas precisava de uma informação importante e foi o único forum que me pareceu fiável. Será que alguém me poderia informar se na noite de hoje/madrugada de amanhã irá chover na região de Coimbra? 
Obrigada desde já.


----------



## vitamos (8 Mai 2013 às 12:13)

as2328 disse:


> Bom dia. Sei que acabei de me inscrever neste forum, nunca participei, mas precisava de uma informação importante e foi o único forum que me pareceu fiável. Será que alguém me poderia informar se na noite de hoje/madrugada de amanhã irá chover na região de Coimbra?
> Obrigada desde já.



Bom dia (e bem vindo ao fórum)!

Para esta noite e madrugada o regime será grosso modo semelhante ao das últimas horas. Precipitação a ocorrer será fraca, mas bastante possível.


----------



## Agreste (8 Mai 2013 às 12:38)

As condições gerais para um domingo bem quente mantêm-se. Na segunda feira o cenário mudou um pouco e já aparecem as tais trovoadas. Há até condições para uma boa linha de trovoadas na zona do tejo, entre Lisboa e Castelo Branco...


----------



## as2328 (8 Mai 2013 às 12:38)

vitamos disse:


> Bom dia (e bem vindo ao fórum)!
> 
> Para esta noite e madrugada o regime será grosso modo semelhante ao das últimas horas. Precipitação a ocorrer será fraca, mas bastante possível.



Ok, muito obrigada


----------



## Brunomc (8 Mai 2013 às 22:57)

> As condições gerais para um domingo bem quente mantêm-se. Na segunda feira o cenário mudou um pouco e já aparecem as tais trovoadas. Há até condições para uma boa linha de trovoadas na zona do tejo, entre Lisboa e Castelo Branco...



Eu não vejo assim tantas condições para trovoadas.
Vamos ter calma e acompanhar as próximas saídas dos modelos..
Certo é que o fim de semana vai ser de muito sol e calor


----------



## Microburst (9 Mai 2013 às 12:05)

O meteorologista de serviço hoje na RTP1 não disse isso, antes pelo contrário: disse de facto que íamos ter Sol no fim-de-semana, mas que não iria estar bom para a praia sobretudo na faixa litoral devido ao vento que irá soprar com intensidade de Norte e à temperatura da àgua do mar que andará entre os 14ºC/16ºC. Em que ficamos então? 




Brunomc disse:


> Eu não vejo assim tantas condições para trovoadas.
> Vamos ter calma e acompanhar as próximas saídas dos modelos..
> Certo é que o fim de semana vai ser de muito sol e calor


----------



## Brunomc (9 Mai 2013 às 14:18)

> O meteorologista de serviço hoje na RTP1 não disse isso, antes pelo contrário: disse de facto que íamos ter Sol no fim-de-semana, mas que não iria estar bom para a praia sobretudo na faixa litoral devido ao vento que irá soprar com intensidade de Norte e à temperatura da àgua do mar que andará entre os 14ºC/16ºC. Em que ficamos então?



Sim, já houve uma pequena mudança nos modelos, indicavam calor ao inicio mas já se foi uma boa parte..
Vamos ter a chegada da Nortada e céu pouco nublado ou limpo.
Agora gostava de saber uma coisa, que modelos é que voçes consultam para dizerem que vai haver trovoadas para a semana, é que eu não vejo nada de especial..lol


----------



## Agreste (9 Mai 2013 às 14:30)

Parameter: 	Vertical velocity at 700 hPa in hPa/h.
Description: The vertical movement of air is associated with cloud formation, precipitation, type of precipitation (negative velocity or rising air motion) or the reduction of clouds, dry an sunny weather (positive velocity or falling air motion). The vertical velocity is the result of vorticity advection and temperature advection. 

Parameter: 	Relative Humidity at 700 hPa.
Description:	This chart shows the relative humidity at Pa. In the forefield of a trough line as well as at and near fronts (Jets), warmer less dense air is forced to ascend. As the ascending air cooles, the relative humidity increases, eventually resulting in condensation and the formation of clouds. This process is known as frontal lifting.
High relative humidity at 700 hPa - equivalent to ca. 10000 ft a.s.l. - indicates the areas of frontal lifting and thus the active zones of the current weather. 

Parameter: 	Mean relative humidity between ca. 600 and 3000m above the ground level.
Description: This map presents the average relative humidity between about 600 and 3000m above the ground - equivalent to the atmospheric layer between 2000 and 10000ft. Although this map is by far not as important as the 'RH 700 hPa' or the 'RH 925 hPa', it gives some hints on cloud formation especially between these two pressure altitudes.


----------



## Brunomc (9 Mai 2013 às 14:37)

Agreste disse:


> Parameter: 	Vertical velocity at 700 hPa in hPa/h.
> Description: The vertical movement of air is associated with cloud formation, precipitation, type of precipitation (negative velocity or rising air motion) or the reduction of clouds, dry an sunny weather (positive velocity or falling air motion). The vertical velocity is the result of vorticity advection and temperature advection.
> 
> Parameter: 	Relative Humidity at 700 hPa.
> ...



Ainda falta muito até lá, cá para mim se houver trovoadas será no máximo 1 dia depois temos tempo de Norte o que vai acabar com elas..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Mai 2013 às 17:51)

Uma questão para os especialistas:

*Trovoadas de Maio, para quando?* 

Obrigado!


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mai 2013 às 22:57)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Abril 2013*

Épico , claro que para os fãs de praia é algo deprimente, tá a chegar a época e ainda há disto. Vamos lá ver se isto vai continuar assim nas cartas ou se vão atenuar o frio, ao que parece a situação irá prolongar-se por 3 dias, promete chatear muita gente  fora a questão da precipitação que está associada que por enquanto ainda é especulativa.


----------



## Microburst (11 Mai 2013 às 13:21)

Vários sites, incluindo o IPMA, apontam amanhã e segunda-feira como dias bem quentinhos, pelo menos aqui para a minha região, dando em seguida uma brusca descida de temperatura na terça-feira ainda com algum sol, mas a partir de quarta e até ao próximo fim-de-semana temperaturas fresquinhas com aguaceiros e vento. Confirma-se que assim será?


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mai 2013 às 13:29)

Microburst disse:


> Vários sites, incluindo o IPMA, apontam amanhã e segunda-feira como dias bem quentinhos, pelo menos aqui para a minha região, dando em seguida uma brusca descida de temperatura na terça-feira ainda com algum sol, mas a partir de quarta e até ao próximo fim-de-semana temperaturas fresquinhas com aguaceiros e vento. Confirma-se que assim será?



No litoral a nortada vai impedir um bocado a subida das temperaturas amanhã e segunda, mas isso não invalida que se esteja bem onde não fizer vento , a descida das temperaturas está assegurada também embora falar de como será o próximo fim de semana como dos próprios aguaceiros ainda seja um bocado cedo, vamos aguardar por amanhã.


----------



## Brunomc (11 Mai 2013 às 17:24)

> No litoral a nortada vai impedir um bocado a subida das temperaturas amanhã e segunda, mas isso não invalida que se esteja bem onde não fizer vento , a descida das temperaturas está assegurada também embora falar de como será o próximo fim de semana como dos próprios aguaceiros ainda seja um bocado cedo, vamos aguardar por amanhã



Concordo contigo Mário..
E tenho aqui a prova de que hoje a temperatura máxima nem chegou aos 24ºC devido à nortada..


----------



## stormy (12 Mai 2013 às 22:36)

Boas.

*
Sinóptica*

Para amanhã um vórtice em altura aproxima-se do SW de PT Continental.

Á superfície predomina um fluxo de E/SE em especial no Algarve e baixo Alentejo, com aporte de uma pluma de ar húmido de origem mediterrânea.

Em altura, ar tropical húmido também começa a afectar  a região, procedente de SW.

Durante o dia a pouca nebulosidade deverá ajudar ao forte aquecimento diurno sob a massa de ar húmida mediterrânea, com acumulação de energia nos níveis baixos até cerca de 500-800J/Kg de CAPE.

A presença de ar húmido nos níveis médio-altos ( 500-400hpa) deverá ajudar a manter updrafts instáveis até níveis relativamente altos ( -40 a -50ºC).

Por outro lado, ar mais seco aos 700hpa deverá actuar como filtro permitindo que apenas que os updrafts mais intensos subsistam, sendo que em principio  teremos poucas células mas em principio melhor estruturadas.

A iniciação deverá ocorrer durante a tarde, com ajuda do efeito orográfico das serras algarvias, e das linhas de convergência da suestada/nortada, assim como da aproximação de um campo de divergência em altura.

Em termos dinâmicos espera-se acima dos 600hpa um forte fluxo de SW/WSW associado a um ramo intenso do jet subtropical, com perto de 100kts aos 250hpa.
Nos primeiros 3km espera-se uma situação radicalmente oposta, com ventos fracos e variáveis.

Espera-se assim uma situação de shear forte limitado aos níveis médios ( 700-350hpa), que ainda assim se manifesta em cerca de 60kts dos 1-8km, este shear essencialmente unidirecional.


*Resumo*

De modo geral esperam-se condições favoráveis ao estabelecimento de convecção isolada, que em especial durante o fim da tarde poderá ser forte e, com o maior risco associado á possibilidade de granizo localmente severo.

O shear nos níveis médios, o forçamento dinâmico razoável, a capping layer aos 700hpa e a presença de CAPE marginal justificam o estabelecimento de uma área laranja por possibilidade de um evento isolado de granizo severo.









Amarelo
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros e/ou trovoada.

Laranja
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada.
- Granizo


----------



## |Ciclone| (13 Mai 2013 às 12:48)

Variação da temperatura máxima entre hoje e dia 15 (T 15/05 - T 13/05) 






Dados do WRF 12km meteogalicia, run 00 de hoje.
(http://mandeo.meteogalicia.es/thredds/catalog.html)


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mai 2013 às 13:28)

|Ciclone| disse:


> Variação da temperatura máxima entre hoje e dia 15 (T 15/05 - T 13/05)





No litoral oeste a variação pode ser até 13ºC, valores brutais.


----------



## stormy (13 Mai 2013 às 15:35)

Boas.

*Sinóptica*

Durante a próxima noite, e grande parte do dia de amanhã PT continental será afectado pelo eixo de um cavado em altura, com vários núcleos de vorticidade associados.

Á superfície fluxos fracos de S empurram uma massa de ar mais húmida Atlantica-Mediterranea pela região sul.

Durante a noite, o arrefecimento limitará a instabilidade, apesar do forçamento dinâmico crescente e da entrada de ar mais frio em altura, no entanto alguma instabilidade presente nos níveis médios poderá ser suficiente para gerar alguns núcleos convectivos em geral fracos.

Durante o dia de amanhã, em especial a partir do meio da manhã, espera-se forte aquecimento diurno, e a continuação do arrefecimento nos níveis altos em conjunto com o aumento do forçamento dinâmico.
Uma faixa particularmente interessante situar-se-há no interior sudeste, onde se espera a formação de uma depressão á superfície, e o aumento da convergência nos níveis baixos associada a esta e á convergência das brisas.

Nesta região, o aquecimento diurno será mais expressivo, devido ao afastamento do oceano, permitindo que se acumule energia até perto dos 800-1000J/Kg ( SBCAPE), que em conjunto com o forçamento dinâmico praticamente garante a ocorrência de alguns focos convectivos.

A presença de algumas camadas de ar mais seco nos níveis médios, em conjunto com o CAPE moderado poderá levar á ocorrência de granizo por vezes severo/intenso.

No que toca ao shear, devido á proximidade com o eixo do cavado, o vento será fraco em todo o perfil vertical, pelo que não se espera convecção capaz de se organizar, pelo que apenas surgirão alguns focos pulsantes, que poderão ser por vezes fortes mas de curtos ciclos de vida, ainda assim capazes de gerar granizo intenso em curtos períodos.

*Resumo*

Para amanhã preve-se uma situação de instabilidade, em especial durante o meio do dia e no interior sul.

Devido á falta de shear não deverão surgir células organizadas, mas sim células de caracter pulsante, que devido ao CAPE moderado e á presença de ar mais seco nos níveis médios poderá causar granizo isoladamente severo, sendo que com base nessa possibilidade se traça uma área a laranja por possibilidade isolada de um evento de granizo severo.








Amarelo
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada

Laranja
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Granizo


----------



## Snifa (13 Mai 2013 às 20:31)

Comunicado do IPMA:

*Informação especial
*

Comunicado válido entre 2013-05-13 16:13:00 e 2013-05-17 23:59:00

Assunto: *DESCIDA ACENTUADA DA TEMPERATURA*.

Devido a uma massa de ar polar transportada na circulação conjunta de uma depressão centrada nas Ilhas Britânicas e um anticiclone localizado a noroeste do arquipélago dos Açores espera-se para os próximos dias, entre 14 e 17 de Maio, uma descida acentuada da temperatura do ar. 

Assim, para terça-feira, dia 14 prevê-se uma descida da temperatura máxima da ordem dos 6 a 8 ºC nas regiões do litoral Norte e Centro e entre 2 e 4 ºC nas restantes regiões. Para quarta-feira, dia 15, espera-se uma nova descida de temperatura, mais acentuada nas regiões do interior e em especial da máxima, da ordem dos 3 a 5 ºC nas regiões do litoral e 6 a 8 ºC nas regiões do interior. Dias 16 e 17, quinta e sexta-feira, espera-se novamente uma pequena descida de temperatura devendo a temperatura máxima atingir os 16 ºC em Lisboa, os 13ºC no Porto e os 19 ºC em Faro. 

Devido ainda à passagem de um sistema frontal pelo território do continente prevê-se para estes dias ocorrência de períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro, que serão de neve acima dos 1200 metros a partir de dia 16. O vento será fraco a moderado do quadrante oeste, soprando moderado a forte no litoral oeste e nas terras altas, com rajadas que poderão atingir os 60 km/h. 

Para mais informações consultar as previsões atualizadas em www.ipma.pt

Data de edição: 2013-05-13 16:13:47


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mai 2013 às 16:16)

Estaremos a 15 de Maio , uma iso de 0 em território nacional, épico, ainda mais que no inicio do mês.


----------



## Vince (14 Mai 2013 às 17:02)

Esta carta é de 15 de Maio de 1983, não é muito diferente dessa previsão.







Coloco aqui porque 1983 foi um ano memorável, em que nevou a cotas baixas em finais de Fevereiro, em muitos locais onde já nem neva desde essa data. Este ano o comportamento da atmosfera faz lembrar esse épico ano mas nós nos últimos meses tivemos imenso azar (relativamente à neve) com as entradas, ou saíam ligeiramente a leste, ou chegavam já um pouco tardias.


----------



## Cluster (14 Mai 2013 às 17:37)

Off topic: Este frio que vem ai não poderá ser prejudicial para as culturas? Ou será muito breve para causar grandes problemas?


----------



## david 6 (14 Mai 2013 às 17:50)

Comunicado válido entre 2013-05-14 14:10:00 e 2013-05-17 23:59:00
Assunto: DESCIDA ACENTUADA DA TEMPERATURA.
Devido a uma massa de ar polar transportada na circulação conjunta de uma depressão centrada nas Ilhas Britânicas e um anticiclone localizado a noroeste do arquipélago dos Açores espera-se para os próximos dias, entre 14 e 17 de Maio, uma descida acentuada da temperatura do ar. 

Na sequência da descida da temperatura máxima, hoje terça-feira dia 14, da ordem dos 8 a 10ºC nas regiões do litoral Norte e Centro e entre 2 e 5ºC nas restantes regiões, prevê-se, para quarta-feira dia 15, uma nova descida de temperatura. Esta descida será mais acentuada nas regiões do interior e em especial da máxima, da ordem dos 3 a 5ºC nas regiões do litoral e 6 a 8ºC nas regiões do interior. Nos dias 16 e 17, quinta e sexta-feira, espera-se novamente uma pequena descida de temperatura devendo a temperatura máxima atingir os 16ºC em Lisboa, os 13ºC no Porto e os 19ºC em Faro. 

Devido ainda à passagem de superfícies frontais pelo território do continente prevê-se para estes dias ocorrência de períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro, que serão de neve acima dos 1200/1400 metros no dia 16, descendo a cota para os 1000/1200 metros no dia 17. O vento será fraco a moderado do quadrante oeste, soprando moderado a forte no litoral oeste e nas terras altas, com rajadas que poderão atingir os 60 km/h.

*Data de edição: 2013-05-14 14:06:55*

élah ainda baixaram mais a cota para 1000 metros


*já agora é só a mim ou os meteogramas não funcionam? está tudo a zeros http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/meteogramas/gfs-portugal*


----------



## Vince (14 Mai 2013 às 18:06)

Cluster disse:


> Off topic: Este frio que vem ai não poderá ser prejudicial para as culturas? Ou será muito breve para causar grandes problemas?



Esta entrada não me parece problemática, é frio mas não tanto assim, anormal para a época, mas julgo que não a ponto de fazer estragos. Mas posso estar enganado, é apenas a minha opinião.
A anterior entrada é que acabou por causar estragos significativos no interior norte devido às geadas, esta entrada fria actual é felizmente mais fraca.


----------



## dlourenco (14 Mai 2013 às 18:43)

Já se pode contar com chuva hoje de madruga no litoral norte, mais concretamente em Braga?


----------



## Gerofil (14 Mai 2013 às 20:42)

Sat24.com


----------



## supercell (14 Mai 2013 às 22:59)

Tendo em conta a previsão para 10 dias do IPMA parece que temos uma segunda quinzena de Maio de aguaceiros com fartura (a começar já amanhã de manha).


----------



## AnDré (15 Mai 2013 às 13:34)

Vince disse:


> Esta entrada não me parece problemática, é frio mas não tanto assim, anormal para a época, mas julgo que não a ponto de fazer estragos. Mas posso estar enganado, é apenas a minha opinião.
> A anterior entrada é que acabou por causar estragos significativos no interior norte devido às geadas, esta entrada fria actual é felizmente mais fraca.



Na passada sexta-feira, e madrugada de Sábado, a geada voltou a marcar presença.
Em Várzea da Serra (950m), Tarouca, na madrugada de Sábado até parecia que tinha nevado.
As poucas batatas que já tinham despontado, ficaram chamuscadas.

Agora o frio previsto para os próximos dias vai atrasar ainda mais o crescimento, mas não deverá ter tantas consequências como a geada. Pelo menos vai chover qualquer coisa de significativo.

Mas enquanto nós vamos levar com uma enorme corrente de norte, os nórdicos vão ser presenteados com entrada de sul bastante significativa.

Temperaturas previstas para o meio dia de Domingo:






Condições óptimas para ir à Noruega ver cascatas, ou apanhar banhos de sol na Suécia e na Finlândia.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Mai 2013 às 13:42)

Está tudo ao contrário, os nórdicos é que deviam levar com o frio e nós com o calor.
Vamos ver se estas entradas de norte têm fim de uma vez por todas este ano e se o AA se consegue impor.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Mai 2013 às 17:56)

Boa tarde! Até quando este panorama vai durar? Uma semana ou mais? 
Obrigado


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mai 2013 às 18:33)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boa tarde! Até quando este panorama vai durar? Uma semana ou mais?
> Obrigado



Uma semana é garantido.


----------



## Sunrise (16 Mai 2013 às 08:07)

Isto está tudo ao contrário,em vez de levarmos com ondas de calor,andamos a levar com vagas de frio(não me recordo de nenhuma onda de calor em meses invernosos).Já não sei se choro ou me rio.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Mai 2013 às 10:19)

Sunrise disse:


> Isto está tudo ao contrário,em vez de levarmos com ondas de calor,andamos a levar com vagas de frio(não me recordo de nenhuma onda de calor em meses invernosos).Já não sei se choro ou me rio.



Olá *Sunrise*

Vaga de frio não será certamente. Mas que temos tempo mais fresco é certo.
Nós temos a tendência de comparar este mês de maio com os de anos anteriores. Claramente verificamos que este é fresco. Não há dias de calor como era hábito. Mas também não é assim tão estranho encontrar meses de maio similares se olharmos mais para trás.
Estamos aqui a referirmo-nos ao litoral norte.
Hoje ainda é dia 16 e por isso até final do mês temos mais 15 dias. Calma e paciência antes de fazer o enterro do mês e dar como perdidos os dias quentes.
Claramente o que os modelos nos dão é o término da circulação do frio setentrional, para o início da semana, aqui na península Ibérica.
As depressões vigorosas posicionadas sobre a Europa nos próximos dias, irão "bombear" ar quente do norte de África para o centro, leste e norte do continente europeu. Com isso não haverá mais ar frio a circular de norte para sul nas próximas semanas.
Quanto a análises mais longínquas há que aguardar.
Certinha é a chuva de hoje e de amanhã, e eventualmente no início da próxima semana. Depois logo se verá...


----------



## 1337 (16 Mai 2013 às 10:29)

Previsão para 6ª feira, 17.maio.2013

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Períodos de céu muito nublado, apresentando-se em geral muito
nublado até ao meio da manhã.
Períodos de chuva, passando gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros,
que poderão ser por vezes fortes e de granizo nas regiões Norte
e Centro.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada nas regiões Norte
e Centro, em especial durante a tarde.
Queda de neve acima dos 1000/1200 metros, subindo temporariamente
a cota para os 1400 metros.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, rodando para
noroeste a partir do meio da manhã, soprando moderado
a forte (30 a 40 km/h) no litoral oeste, com rajadas da ordem dos
60 km/h até ao final da tarde, diminuindo de intensidade no final
do dia.
Nas terras altas, vento moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) de oeste,
com rajadas da ordem dos 80 km/h até ao final da manhã, rodando
para noroeste a partir do meio da manhã.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.


----------



## Sunrise (16 Mai 2013 às 11:53)

Aristocrata disse:


> Olá *Sunrise*
> 
> Vaga de frio não será certamente. Mas que temos tempo mais fresco é certo.
> Nós temos a tendência de comparar este mês de maio com os de anos anteriores. Claramente verificamos que este é fresco. Não há dias de calor como era hábito. Mas também não é assim tão estranho encontrar meses de maio similares se olharmos mais para trás.
> ...



No ano passado já me tinha queixado do mês de Maio que não tinha sido como em anos anteriores,nunca pensei que este ano fosse piorar.Nos últimos anos Maio tem sido tórrido,este ano o AA está muito fraco e pelo que vejo em modelos dos próximos trimestres a coisa não se augura melhor.Estou a ver que este ano praia nem vê-la!Agora um off-topic,és Enfermeiro não és?


----------



## joselamego (16 Mai 2013 às 12:46)

Pelo que vejo no modelo GFS, até o final de maio e início de junho o tempo estará instável e com pouco calor, ou seja será fresco.
Pode haver alterações,até porque 384 h é muita coisa. Mas parece-me que a península ibérica será alvo de alguma instabilidade e com o AA fraco.


----------



## stormy (16 Mai 2013 às 13:22)

Boas tardes.


*Sinóptica*

Para amanhã uma perturbação aprofunda-se, e desloca-se desde NW atravessando PT continental de NW para SE.

Associada a esta perturbação, ar muito frio ( até -28ºC aos 500hpa) e tropopausas anormalmente baixas geram forte instabilidade nos níveis baixos e médios.
Na dianteira da bolsa de ar frio, um ramal forte do jet polar exerce até 40kts de shear entre os 0 e os 6km, e bolsas de vorticidade circulantes na periferia do jet causam forçamento dinâmico.

Nos níveis baixos, uma bolsa de ar mais húmida Atlantica  afecta nomeadamente a dianteira da perturbação, inestabilizando a atmosfera, e colocando-se imediatamente por baixo da faixa de mais shear.

Teremos CAPE a aproximar-se dos 500-700J/Kg com TT índex perto de 55ºC, valores muito significativos tendo em conta a tropopausa baixíssima ( 450hpa), os gradientes verticais intensos e a presença de forçamento dinâmico e shear moderado a forte garantem a ocorrência de actividade convectiva por vezes moderada a forte.

Na região noroeste, mais próxima ao núcleo da depressão, o shear será mais fraco, sendo que a convecção será mais em regime pulsante, com risco de granizo e precipitação localmente forte, sob forma de neve nas terras altas acima dos 1000m.

No litoral centro , shear moderado a forte de caracter unidirecional e convergência de ar mais humido proporcionarão maior organização convectiva, com possibilidade de um evento de training com precipitação excessiva ou granizo severo.

*Resumo*

Amanhã prevê-se um dia de bastente instabilidade, a norte/noroeste esta será mais em regime pulsante, com possibilidade de precipitação por vezes forte e granizo.

No litoral centro, as hipóteses de ocorrência de granizo/precipitação por vezes fortes associadas a células mais fortes aumenta devido ás condições termodinâmicas e dinâmicas favoráveis.








Amarelo
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada

Laranja
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Granizo
- Precipitação forte
- Rajada/gust front ( baixa probabilidade)


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Mai 2013 às 15:17)

Este mês de Maio, está a ser igual a outros Maios que tivemos no passado. Muitos é que ficam com a ideia do Maio do ano anterior é que foi um Maio normal, está fresco está, mas mais vale estar fresco do que calor. Ainda, por cima, no Algarve o Abril e Maio teem sido meses atípicos, desde de 4 de Abril que não registo 1 mm de precipitação, e desde que tenho o blog não tenho memória de ter um Abril e Maio tão secos como este ano.


----------



## Maria Papoila (16 Mai 2013 às 15:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Este mês de Maio, está a ser igual a outros Maios...



Não concordo. Na minha modesta opinião , hoje não é um dia de Maio igual aos outros dias de Maio, dos Maios que temos tido. E olhe que a minha Estação favorita é a Primavera, portanto não gosto só de calor tórrido e tempo mega seco.
Quid Juris


----------



## Aurélio (16 Mai 2013 às 15:53)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Não concordo. Na minha modesta opinião , hoje não é um dia de Maio igual aos outros dias de Maio, dos Maios que temos tido. E olhe que a minha Estação favorita é a Primavera, portanto não gosto só de calor tórrido e tempo mega seco.
> Quid Juris



Normais Provisórias de 81-2010 -- Média das Máximas
- Porto: 20,1 º C
- Aveiro: 20,2 º C
- Lisboa: 22,1 º C
- Beja: 24,3 ºC
- Faro: 22,8 ºC

É para verem os grande calores de Verão que é hábito no mês de Maio como alguns vêm dizendo (fazer parecer) neste mês de Maio !
Está mais fresco que o normal mas nada do que tentam fazer parecer !


----------



## blade (16 Mai 2013 às 16:50)

olá especialistas

gostaria de saber se amanhã e depois de amanhã ainda vai ser mais frio que hoje?


----------



## david 6 (16 Mai 2013 às 17:08)

blade disse:


> olá especialistas
> 
> gostaria de saber se amanhã e depois de amanhã ainda vai ser mais frio que hoje?



vai ser do mesmo género


----------



## Nickname (16 Mai 2013 às 17:58)

Aurélio disse:


> Normais Provisórias de 81-2010 -- Média das Máximas
> - Porto: 20,1 º C
> - Aveiro: 20,2 º C
> - Lisboa: 22,1 º C
> ...



Em Viseu até me parece estar a ser uma quinzena com temperaturas máximas ligeiramente acima da média.

Tendo em conta que a média para todo o mês é de 20.2ºC, uma média de 19.22ºC de máxima até dia 15 está, no mínimo dos mínimos, na média para a 1ª  metade do mês, nunca abaixo.


Pelo que os modelos indicam a 2ª quinzena vai ser fria para época, isso sem duvida.


----------



## beachboy30 (16 Mai 2013 às 18:15)

Boas .

A 1ª quinzena de Maio e inclusivamente o mês de Abril até nem foram maus em termos de temperaturas. Foram inclusivamente secos. Para esta 2ª quinzena de Maio já não parecem residir dúvidas que será fresca (mais fresca que o normal é relativo, só no final se poderão tirar essas conclusões), ventosa e talvez com alguma precipitação. Enfim, não me parece nada de muito anormal, o mês de Maio é sempre um mês algo instável (ou pode ser), de transição, e ainda estamos na Primavera.

Eu sinceramente prefiro o resto do mês de Maio assim mas o mês de Junho já um mês a fazer jus ao mês do começo do Verão que o contrário. Até porque há ali uns feriados que vêm mesmo a calhar .

Resta é saber se o mês de Junho não irá pelo mesmo caminho desta 2ª quinzena de Maio...


----------



## martinus (16 Mai 2013 às 18:48)

Nos últimos 30 dias as temperaturas têm estado claramente acima da média. Estes dias mais frescos são bem necessários para repor a normalidade:

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/temperature/weur_30temp.shtml

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/temperature/tn08562_30.gif


----------



## Sunrise (16 Mai 2013 às 21:55)

Alguém dos users especialistas em consegue arranjar um site que resuma mensalmente desde janeiro até agora a precipitação e temperatura média?


----------



## Lousano (16 Mai 2013 às 22:23)

martinus disse:


> Nos últimos 30 dias as temperaturas têm estado claramente acima da média. Estes dias mais frescos são bem necessários para repor a normalidade:
> 
> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/temperature/weur_30temp.shtml
> 
> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/temperature/tn08562_30.gif



Se utilizarmos a EMA de Coimbra-Bencanta (que tem valores similares à minha estação), tem uma média da Tmax no mês de Maio de 22,4ºC e neste momento eu obtenho na minha estação uma média de 21,6ºC (esperando uma descida de cerca de 2ºC até final do mês), não vejo nenhuma necessidade da "tal normalidade".

Além disso, as culturas agrícolas são o melhor indicativo e estão bem atrasadas.


----------



## Cluster (17 Mai 2013 às 01:38)

Ok em relação a Lisboa, segundo as normas de 81 e cálculo das médias do IPMA, com a excepção do mês de Janeiro que esteve na média (possivelmente ligeiramente acima) os restantes estiverem sempre abaixo:

Fev: Max 14 Min 7 Media 10.5. Norma 16.2, 9.1, 12.7 (diferença superior a 2,2 graus)
Mar: Max 16 Min 10 Media 13. Norma 18.8, 11, 14.9 (diferença 1,9 graus)
Abril: Max 19 Min 11 Media 15. Norma 19.8, 11.9, 15.9 (diferença 0,9 graus)
Maio (ate agora): Max 22 Min 12 Media 17. Norma 22.1, 13.9, 18 (diferença até agora 1 grau com tendência a aumentar ate ao final do mês).

Para alem dos dados aqui apresentados, concordo com a observação das culturas.
Não acho que isto seja um fenómeno anormal mas esta claramente abaixo das médias.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (17 Mai 2013 às 02:58)

stormy disse:


> Boas tardes.
> 
> 
> *Sinóptica*
> ...




Boa noite Caro Colega,

Como já tinha referido no mês passado para os mais céticos, nevar nas montanhas do Norte até Maio não é nada de épico, alguns consideram isso raro mas outros não, alias os mais antigos do Minho sempre me disseram: "Consegue-se ver neve nas montanhas mais altas do Norte até Maio".

Esta manhã de Sexta-Feira talvez se possa ver alguma (pouca) acumulação no topo do Gerês, Serra Amarela!!!!

Abraço


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mai 2013 às 11:31)

Tanto o GFS como o ECM das 00 estão em sintonia, para o final do dia e madrugada/manhã de 2ª feira para 3ª feira com alguma precipitação assinalável, o Foreca coloca cerca de 14 mm para a madrugada/manhã de 3ª feira. Seria muito bom a ocorrer aqui para a zona e quem sabe se Maio ainda acabará na média.


----------



## stormy (17 Mai 2013 às 11:35)

Cluster disse:


> Ok em relação a Lisboa, segundo as normas de 81 e cálculo das médias do IPMA, com a excepção do mês de Janeiro que esteve na média (possivelmente ligeiramente acima) os restantes estiverem sempre abaixo:
> 
> Fev: Max 14 Min 7 Media 10.5. Norma 16.2, 9.1, 12.7 (diferença superior a 2,2 graus)
> Mar: Max 16 Min 10 Media 13. Norma 18.8, 11, 14.9 (diferença 1,9 graus)
> ...



Tem estado fresco sim...especialmente face ás normais mais recentes.
Quanto aos dados do CPC, eu n sei onde eles tiram os dados ou em que normais eles se baseiam, mas volta e meia há disparidades significativas com aquilo que aparece no IPMA ou nas synops...


----------



## stormy (17 Mai 2013 às 21:28)

Sabado e Domingo continuará a instabilidade, especialmente na tarde de Domingo associada a uma nova perturbação que ronda a periferia da depressão em altura centrada no oeste de França.

Aguaceiros, possibilidade de trovoadas, em especial no interior.

As temperaturas maximas deverão subir muito ligeiramente, enquanto as mínimas poderão descer especialmente em zonas baixas, vales...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Mai 2013 às 12:37)

Para amanhã nomeadamente aqui para o Algarve, estamos perto de termos muita precipitação ou não ter nada, Hirlam coloca precipitação durante várias horas junto à costa, o ECM coloca essa mesmo precipitação mesmo em terra, tanto que o Foreca coloca cerca de 25 mm para amanhã, o GFS está mais fraco e coloca cerca de 11 mm amanhã e na 3ªfeira. O Cape não é muito elevado, eu diria que isto mais parece ser o dia 18 de Maio de 2011, se existir alguma célula e que traga consigo alguma trovoada pode ser parecido. O ECM e o Hirlam estão muito bons.


----------



## stormy (19 Mai 2013 às 23:28)

Boas.

*Sinoptica*

Para amanhã mantem-se uma perturbação em altura sobre PT continental, com alguns núcleos de vorticidade a circular na sua periferia.
Um desses núcleos passará de NW para SE/E ao largo da região sul, aumentando um pouco o forçamento dinâmico nessa região durante a tarde.

Á superfície, uma depressão de origem essencialmente térmica coloca-se sobre o centro da PI, interagindo com o ar frio em altura, o que criará instabilidade com CAPE até 500-600J/Kg...a infuencia de restos de ar polar modificiado nos nives baixos limitam fortemente a criação de mais CAPE especialmente devido ao seu caracter relativamente seco.

Sobre a região noroeste do pais, ao longo do dia, espera-se a aproximação de um ramo do jet polar na periferia de uma dorsal subtropical situada no atlantico.
Ai espera-se um aumento do shear, mas as brisas marinhas e o estabelecimento de um regime subsidente nos níveis médios e altos deverão inibir qualquer convecção.

Sendo assim, a convecção será limitada ao interior e á região sul, em ambiente de fraco shear, sem capacidade de suportar convecção organizada.
No caso da região sul, a presença de mais forçamento dinâmico poderá significar mais actividade do que na região norte...mas como a topografia é menos robusta, em principio a coisa será ela por ela...também é de referir que durante a noite para 3f e madrugada de 3f poderá ocorrer alguma actividade ao largo, ou na costa algarvia, fruto da tal perturbação, sendo somente por isso que a previsão tem extensão até ás 06h de 3f.

Devido ao perfil frio e relativamente seco, amanhã mantem-se a possibilidade de granizo que poderá ser moderado em alguma célula mais robusta.








Amarelo
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Granizo


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mai 2013 às 23:53)

Bem com 95% de certezas que deverá ser a ultima vez que vemos a iso de 0ºC em território nacional pelo menos até Novembro ou Dezembro, digamos adeus, essa maldita que já apareceu duas vezes em Maio e que até levou a nevão na Estrela e fenómenos variados nas serras mais altas do norte .  A despedida já começou hoje, e irá prolongar-se até ao final da próxima semana, o calor vai chegando de dia para dia, os dias já estão crescidos o suficiente para que possa haver calor com fartura, venha o ar quente.


----------



## stormy (20 Mai 2013 às 19:06)

Boas tardes..

*Sinóptica*

Amanhã uma cut-off  estabelece-se sobre o sul de Espanha, com ar bastante frio nos níveis médios e altos.
Na periferia da cut off, ar um pouco mais húmido aproxima-se de oeste no seio de um ramo do jet.

Á superfície uma depressão térmica forma-se no interior de Espanha,e a circulação desta em conjunto com o AA transportarão ar mais húmido atlantico sobre PT continental.

Durante a tarde e inicio da noite, uma pequena ondulação associada á cut off afecta o interior sul, gerando ligeiro forçamento dinâmico.
O fluxo de N favorece o aquecimento diurno, com alguma instabilidade a surgir na bacia do Guadiana com CAPE que poderá atingir perto de 500-600J/Kg, o que é razoável dados os baixos geopotenciais e favorecido pelo ambiente mais húmido em altura.

Uma linha de convergência á sfc afecta ao mesmo tempo a região, fruto da interacção do fluxo de NE associado á baixa termica com a nortada, o que em conjunto com os relevos do Caldeirão servirá como base a iniciação de algumas células.

Uma vez surgidas, as células beneficiarão de algum shear causado pelo vento forte em altura na periferia da cut off/ondulação associada.

As condições dinâmicas são favoráveis a um ou dois núcleos de granizo mais forte em especial no sotavento Algarvio, mas o pouco suporte por parte dos modelos retira um pouco a confiança na previsão.









Amarelo
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros e/ou trovoada.
- Granizo


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Mai 2013 às 00:12)

Outra vez não.......


----------



## Scan_Ferr (21 Mai 2013 às 05:38)

Ainda falta uma semana, mas sim, já começa a ser demais


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mai 2013 às 10:32)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Ainda falta uma semana, mas sim, já começa a ser demais



É um cenário ainda muito especulativo, mas continua aparecer embora algo mais tímido, vamos acompanhando.


----------



## Goku (21 Mai 2013 às 10:55)

Alguém pode explicar esse mapa?
Obrigado.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mai 2013 às 11:14)

Goku disse:


> Alguém pode explicar esse mapa?
> Obrigado.



São as altas e baixas pressões, que leva a que tenhamos bom e mau tempo.

As situações mais comuns em Portugal:
http://www.fpcolumbofilia.pt/meteo/main0613.htm

Já agora explora o resto do site, é muito interessante para ficares a ter umas noções de como tudo isto funciona .


----------



## Goku (21 Mai 2013 às 12:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> São as altas e baixas pressões, que leva a que tenhamos bom e mau tempo.
> 
> As situações mais comuns em Portugal:
> http://www.fpcolumbofilia.pt/meteo/main0613.htm
> ...



Essa parte das altas e baixas pressões já tinha chegado.
Pelo os valores das pressões Portugal está sob uma baixa pressão que levará a mau tempo, certo?
O user MeteoAlentejo ao colocar o mapa disse "Outra vez não..." e depois o user Scan_Ferr disse "Ainda falta uma semana, mas sim, já começa a ser demais "
Se for mau tempo que vem ai, segundo os mais velhos dizem que o mê de Maio é mesmo assim, ou seja, muito incerto.
Obrigado pelo site.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mai 2013 às 12:21)

Goku disse:


> Essa parte das altas e baixas pressões já tinha chegado.
> Pelo os valores das pressões Portugal está sob uma baixa pressão que levará a mau tempo, certo?
> O user MeteoAlentejo ao colocar o mapa disse "Outra vez não..." e depois o user Scan_Ferr disse "Ainda falta uma semana, mas sim, já começa a ser demais "
> Se for mau tempo que vem ai, segundo os mais velhos dizem que o mê de Maio é mesmo assim, ou seja, muito incerto.
> Obrigado pelo site.



É pelo facto de a semana passada termos estado sobre a acção de uma depressão que originou chuva e tempo frio, semelhante o que se anda a modelar para a semana, mas estando a uma semana da situação ainda é algo incerta. E sim, Maio é muito incerto pois é um mês de transição entre a primavera e o tempo mais quente que ainda não é bem verão.


----------



## Maria Papoila (21 Mai 2013 às 15:00)

Mário Barros disse:


> a semana passada termos estado sobre a acção de uma depressão que originou chuva e tempo frio ...



Chuva e de que maneira na semana passada. O meu pequeno jardim de lisboa forrado de calçada portuguesa estava verde. A chuva foi tão intensa e seguramente acompanhada de granizo que literalmente decapou o musgo que forrava o empedrado.
O quê?P'ra semana há mais? Ai a minha vida. Quero sandálias novas!!!


----------



## david 6 (21 Mai 2013 às 15:03)

mas como já disseram ainda falta 1 semana, pode mudar, ainda abocado na saida das 00h aqui para os meus lados já estavam a prever uns 13mm e agora na saida das 6h só já tem uns 0.7mm, portanto ainda falta um bocado, é esperar mais uns dias para termos a certeza


----------



## stormy (21 Mai 2013 às 15:40)

Boas tardes.

...ACTUALIZAÇÃO DA PREVISÃO DE ONTEM...

*Sinóptica*

Mantem-se a analise feita ontem, http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...po-modelos-maio-2013-a-7108-7.html#post378527

As runs da manhã de hoje e as observações de superfície denotam uma melhoria nas condições dinâmicas e termodinâmicas na região sueste.

Nomeadamente, um incremento no shear, com perfis de veering nos niveis baixos( 40kts DLS/30kts LLS), e o aumento do MLCAPE/ICAPE + LI, assistido pela presença de ar  em todos os níveis ligeiramente mais húmido do que modelado ontem.

A presença de uma perturbação na vizinhança da cut off situada no sul de Espanha deverá induzir algum forçamento dinâmico durante a tarde, assim como a presença de uma faixa de convergência associada a frente de brisa da nortada e da sudoestada no sotavento Algarvio.

A melhoria das condições convectivas oference alguma confiança, que ontem não havia, em colocar um nível laranja por *possibilidade de uma situação isolada de granizo forte/severo.*







Amarelo
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros/trovoadas



Laranja
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros/trovoadas
- Granizo


----------



## stormy (22 Mai 2013 às 15:07)

Boas.

*Sinópitica*

Amanhã uma ondulação nos níveis baixos associada a uma depressão térmica afectará o centro de  PT continental.
No seu seio, ar subtropical com 8-9g/Kg de mixing e até 50ºC de theta-e devrão causar um perfil instável nos níveis baixos, incrementado pelo aquecimento diurno.

Em altura, uma pequena bolsa de ar frio avança desde oeste, causando um aumento da instabilidade vertical á medida que interage  com o ar energético á superfície, com aumento do CAPE até perto dos 1000J/kg

Espera-se uma situação de shear fraco, devido ao fraco fluxo nos níveis médios e altos.

O padrão sinóptico não é portanto favorável ao estabelecimento de convecção organizada, no entanto o CAPE bastante razoável poderá assistir na formação de um ou dois núcleos convectivos mais intensos com capacidade de gerar granizo e precipitação localmente excessiva.

Devido ao caracter disperso não se assinala nível laranja, que apesar de tudo, a ocorrer seria nos distritos de CB/PTG, onde as possibilidades de um evento localizado de granizo/precip intensa são maiores.








Amarelo
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Possibilidade de granizo
- Possibilidade de precipitação localmente intensa


----------



## Norther (22 Mai 2013 às 16:04)

Boas Stormy, falas numa pequena bolsa de ar frio que avança desde oeste, onde vês esse promenor? não consigo identificar


----------



## stormy (22 Mai 2013 às 16:35)

Norther disse:


> Boas Stormy, falas numa pequena bolsa de ar frio que avança desde oeste, onde vês esse promenor? não consigo identificar



http://www.estofex.org/modelmaps/browse_gfs.php?time=0&dtg=2013052206&type=500

Se vires há um pouco de ar frio a chegar amanhã.
Depois também há entrada de ar mais quente nos níveis baixos e médios, o que gera forte gradiente, e CAPE.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mai 2013 às 18:34)

Para a semana ao contrário do que todos esperávamos ou quase todos o cenário está-se a compor de novo para arrefecer, a começar logo por este fim de semana embora seja mais no norte, nos (o sul) será mais a partir de domingo, ao que parece vamos ter um resto de Maio fresco.


----------



## AnDré (22 Mai 2013 às 18:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> Para a semana ao contrário do que todos esperávamos ou quase todos o cenário está-se a compor de novo para arrefecer, a começar logo por este fim de semana embora seja mais no norte, nos (o sul) será mais a partir de domingo, ao que parece vamos ter um resto de Maio fresco.



Lá vai o calor, mais uma ver, para a Escandinávia. 

Dando uma olhadela na temperatura do Báltico, vemos, junto à costa norte da Polónia, oeste de Kaliningrado e da Lituania, temperaturas identicas à nossa costa.

No Báltico norte ainda há algum gelo, que deverá desaparecer muito em breve.


----------



## Redfish (23 Mai 2013 às 11:10)

Os valores de CAPE para a linha Algarve/Alentejo zona de Almodovar, podem superar os 600j/Kg para amanhã e Sabado.

Contudo pelos meteogramas GFS e para zonas relativamente perto os valores previstos são bem diferentes (???), pelo que se deverá aguardar pelas proximas saidas..

Contudo, poderá esperar-se alguma instabilidade no periodo da tarde nesta area que poderá traduzir na formação de algumas celulas , mas como já se sabe este tipo de fenomenos atmosfericas a sua previsão é sempre falivel, pois existem sempre outros factores a ter em conta.


----------



## Redfish (23 Mai 2013 às 12:14)

A previsão ds valores de Cape para a  zona que referi no post anterior nesta run da 06 cairam em media uns 200 j/kg...

A instabilidade aparentemente está somente garantida para a zona interior sul de Espanha


----------



## Norther (23 Mai 2013 às 13:43)

stormy disse:


> http://www.estofex.org/modelmaps/browse_gfs.php?time=0&dtg=2013052206&type=500
> 
> Se vires há um pouco de ar frio a chegar amanhã.
> Depois também há entrada de ar mais quente nos níveis baixos e médios, o que gera forte gradiente, e CAPE.




Muito agradecido Stormy


----------



## Goku (23 Mai 2013 às 23:10)

Parece que o tempo quente vai chegar no final da proxima semana.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mai 2013 às 23:40)

Goku disse:


> Parece que o tempo quente vai chegar no final da proxima semana.



Eu não teria tanto a certeza, as coisas estão bastante instáveis para a semana a nível de temperaturas e não é calor.


----------



## Lousano (24 Mai 2013 às 00:22)

Está a aproximar-se a minha época de banhos, e nos últimos anos nunca estive tão apreensivo:

Nortada sem fim com água do mar nos 14ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (24 Mai 2013 às 13:30)

Lousano disse:


> ... época de banhos... apreensivo ... Nortada ...




Como o compreendo. Agora imagine na Ericeira que é onde vou a banhos. Já estou a antever um Verão de corta-vento na praia, ondas todas estragadas, ténis com meias e blusão de ganga na mala do carro. Por agora e ainda fato 4/3mm, em Maio


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Mai 2013 às 16:36)

Finalmente o bom tempo veio para ficar.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (24 Mai 2013 às 18:22)

Há previsões para esta nortada amainar um pouco? Já chateia tanto vento :P Até está um sol e temperatura agradáveis mas temos que levar com esta nortada toda...


----------



## Cenomaniano (24 Mai 2013 às 19:02)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Há previsões para esta nortada amainar um pouco? Já chateia tanto vento :P Até está um sol e temperatura agradáveis mas temos que levar com esta nortada toda...



Pois, já se sabe, com o AA naquela posição só podemos é "levar com a nortada" todos os dias...


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mai 2013 às 13:10)

A partir de amanhã começa a arrefecer no norte e segunda será o sul. Quedas de 3ºC a 4ºC.


----------



## YuRiSsS (25 Mai 2013 às 16:35)

Boas,

Nos meios de comunicação, tanto na Internet  como na Televisão, falam desde ontem na possibilidade de chuva e trovoadas para o Interior, para o dia de amanhã. no IPMA referem apenas na descritiva "em especial do Norte e Centro, onde poderão ocorrer aguaceiros e trovoada."

Qual a possibilidade de isto acontecer? Visto que nem tem comentado quase esse facto por aqui.


----------



## Jota 21 (25 Mai 2013 às 18:57)

Não me levem a mal mas analisando os MEUS Modelos, prevejo o final da Nortada para a última semana de Agosto, princípios de Setembro.
Aqui na minha rua anda tudo pelos ares o que tem sido regra nestes últimos anos entre fins de Maio e Setembro. Por isso falo nos meus Modelos...
Anteontem estava em Lisboa, Laranjeiras, por volta das 19:00 horas com 21º, e vento fraco. Meti-me no carro e até à Amadora os 21º mantiveram-se. Após Queluz começou a descer de modo consistente até chegar aqui com 14º e um vendaval fantástico. 
Compreendo a Maria Papoila, na Ericeira ainda é pior que aqui. Saudades de um Verão a sério...


----------



## AnDré (25 Mai 2013 às 19:02)

Jota 21 disse:


> Não me levem a mal mas analisando os MEUS Modelos, prevejo o final da Nortada para a última semana de Agosto, princípios de Setembro.
> Aqui na minha rua anda tudo pelos ares o que tem sido regra nestes últimos anos entre fins de Maio e Setembro. Por isso falo nos meus Modelos...
> Anteontem estava em Lisboa, Laranjeiras, por volta das 19:00 horas com 21º, e vento fraco. Meti-me no carro e até à Amadora os 21º mantiveram-se. Após Queluz começou a descer de modo consistente até chegar aqui com 14º e um vendaval fantástico.
> Compreendo a Maria Papoila, na Ericeira ainda é pior que aqui. Saudades de um Verão a sério...



Mas esse é o verão a sério de Alcabideche, da Ericeira, de Santa Cruz e da costa Ocidental a norte do Cabo Raso.

Este ano, com a agravante da temperatura do mar estar com uma anomalia negativa. 

O resto, ou as ditas saudades, não são mais do que dias pontuais.


----------



## David sf (25 Mai 2013 às 22:10)

Jota 21 disse:


> Não me levem a mal mas analisando os MEUS Modelos, prevejo o final da Nortada para a última semana de Agosto, princípios de Setembro.
> Aqui na minha rua anda tudo pelos ares o que tem sido regra nestes últimos anos entre fins de Maio e Setembro. Por isso falo nos meus Modelos...
> Anteontem estava em Lisboa, Laranjeiras, por volta das 19:00 horas com 21º, e vento fraco. Meti-me no carro e até à Amadora os 21º mantiveram-se. Após Queluz começou a descer de modo consistente até chegar aqui com 14º e um vendaval fantástico.
> Compreendo a Maria Papoila, na Ericeira ainda é pior que aqui. Saudades de um Verão a sério...



Como já bem referiu o André, isso que referes é normalíssimo. Em setembro, com a água do mar mais quente e o interior da península menos quente, há menos condições para a formação da depressão térmica e a nortada afrouxa ou desaparece.

Segundos os modelos que não são os TEUS, é extremamente provável que o próximo fim-de-semana seja mais quente, mesmo no litoral, com um fluxo de nordeste a poder substituir a nortada.


----------



## Jota 21 (25 Mai 2013 às 22:22)

David sf,
Já aprendi há muito tempo que previsões a 8 dias não são de confiar. E vocês sabem isso melhor que eu  Mas espero que se concretize.
Estava a brincar quando falei nos meus modelos, claro.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Mai 2013 às 18:10)

o 2º painel está mesmo bom


----------



## ruka (26 Mai 2013 às 20:25)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> o 2º painel está mesmo bom



pois... iria ser a primeira situação de tempo muito quente em todo o país, pena tar a mais de 10 dias... teremos de aguardar, mas a qualquer momento pode acontecer


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Mai 2013 às 21:03)

Essa carta não significa nada e não passa mais do que uma saída quente e fora da média com a iso 25ºC e a média nem à iso 15ºC chega, basta para isso consultar os meteogramas.


----------



## Maria Papoila (27 Mai 2013 às 11:08)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> o 2º painel está mesmo bom



Também estou com vontade de bom tempo. Apesar disso já estou a ver que o calor chega todo junto e bem concentrado nas datas marcadas para os exames nacionais. Depois de tanto tempo com baixas temperaturas vai dar mais vontade de ir à praia do que estudar. Coitados dos que vão a exame (cá em casa há vários) e coitada de mim que tenho de me manter solidária com eles 
Mas bem, venha o calor que se há-de arranjar tempo para uma bebida fresquinha ao final da tarde em qq lado


----------



## blade (27 Mai 2013 às 14:28)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Também estou com vontade de bom tempo. Apesar disso já estou a ver que o calor chega todo junto e bem concentrado nas datas marcadas para os exames nacionais. Depois de tanto tempo com baixas temperaturas vai dar mais vontade de ir à praia do que estudar. Coitados dos que vão a exame (cá em casa há vários) e coitada de mim que tenho de me manter solidária com eles
> Mas bem, venha o calor que se há-de arranjar tempo para uma bebida fresquinha ao final da tarde em qq lado



nop papoila. Com calor é capaz de n dar para estudar muito bem, mas tenho a certeza que apetece +estudar do que quando está frio 1000000000000x.

Só espero que essas previsões se concretizem é que este tempo está como o país fraquinho e quando aumenta fica sem potência porcausa do vento,venham 40ºc+ para ver se faz novos recordes.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Mai 2013 às 20:31)

*PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL: Tempo frio e instável *





Sat24.com

Nesta imagem de satélite das 19h30, é possível observar a aproximação de uma superfície frontal fria ao noroeste da Península Ibérica. Com o seu deslocamento para sueste, o território de Portugal Continental passará a ficar sobre a influência de uma de ar marítima de origem próxima do Árctico.
Assim, o estado do tempo nos próximos dois dias será caracterizado pelo aumento da nebulosidade e ocorrência de alguma precipitação, sobretudo nas regiões do norte e centro, acompanhado por uma descida moderada de temperatura. A sensação de frio será maior devido à presença de vento moderado de noroeste. 
A neve deverá marcar novamente presença em alguns locais acima dos 1200/1600 metros de altitude.


----------



## Pinhalnovo (28 Mai 2013 às 13:09)

Boa tarde a todos, esta noticia terá algum fundo de verdade?

 " A má notícia chegou na semana passada através do canal francês de meteorologia Meteo: este ano poderá ser um ano sem verão. Relatório vaticina que estamos prestes a sentir um dos verões mais frios e húmidos dos últimos 200 anos.

Segundo o relatório apresentado pelo canal francês de meteorologia esta probabilidade acontecerá devido a um inverno longo que levou a um arrefecimento do mar e também à fraca atividade solar durante vários meses. Esta combinação poderá ter um efeito direto sobre o clima durante os meses do verão, explica o jornal espanhol 'Liberdade Digital'.
Algumas estimativas consideram que em 2013, no verão, as temperaturas poderão cair, em média, um a três graus na Península Ibérica. Também haverá precipitação.
Significa isto, de acordo com as previsões do canal Meteo que há 70% de probabilidades de que haja uma ausência completa de verão na Europa Ocidental.
Revelou ainda o Meteo que haverá períodos de calor mas serão de curta duração, com alterações do clima até final de agosto.
Assim os meses mais quentes não serão, como habitualmente, julho e agosto e haverá que esperar até setembro e outubro para desfrutar do calor. " ( fonte http://www.dn.pt/inicio/ciencia/int...243303&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook) "


----------



## CptRena (28 Mai 2013 às 13:12)

Já está a ser discutido aqui:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...primavera-verao-2013-a-6987-6.html#post379063



Pinhalnovo disse:


> Boa tarde a todos, esta noticia terá algum fundo de verdade?
> 
> " A má notícia chegou na semana passada através do canal francês de meteorologia Meteo: este ano poderá ser um ano sem verão. Relatório vaticina que estamos prestes a sentir um dos verões mais frios e húmidos dos últimos 200 anos.
> 
> ...


----------



## stormy (28 Mai 2013 às 13:15)

Não sei donde tiraram essas ideias, se for de gente oficial do MeteoFrance, talvez se baseiem em outra coisa que não o CFS ou o EUROSIP, pois nenhum de ambos coloca tais anomalias negativas, até pelo contrario.

Sinceramente não vejo nenhuma argumentação nessa noticia  que me leve a crer que haja condições para tal evento...sinceramente...acho ridículo comparar este verão ao ano de 1816, quando estávamos no mínimo de Dalton, a meio da LIA e com uma erupção vulcânica significativa apenas uns meses antes...


----------



## Sunrise (28 Mai 2013 às 13:28)

Já agora stormy,consegues explicar o facto de este ano constantemente as expectativas de vir calor(30ºC ou mais) saem sempre defraudadas?Sempre que vemos um modelo que refere calor extremo passado pouco tempo acaba sempre por voltar ao mesmo e é tudo revisto em baixa.


----------



## stormy (28 Mai 2013 às 14:03)

Sunrise disse:


> Já agora stormy,consegues explicar o facto de este ano constantemente as expectativas de vir calor(30ºC ou mais) saem sempre defraudadas?Sempre que vemos um modelo que refere calor extremo passado pouco tempo acaba sempre por voltar ao mesmo e é tudo revisto em baixa.



Do mesmo modo que em 2010 estava sempre a vir mais e mais calor por mais tempo...
São padrões atmosféricos, neste momento estamos bloqueados num, que já era suposto mudar..mas ainda anão mudou.

Irá mudar certamente daqui a umas semanas, quando se iniciar com mais vigor a actividade tropical, de modo a que puxe o AA para norte e se fortaleçam as dorsais subtropicais...


----------



## MSantos (28 Mai 2013 às 14:07)

Sunrise disse:


> Já agora stormy,consegues explicar o facto de este ano constantemente as expectativas de vir calor(30ºC ou mais) saem sempre defraudadas?Sempre que vemos um modelo que refere calor extremo passado pouco tempo acaba sempre por voltar ao mesmo e é tudo revisto em baixa.



Isso sempre aconteceu e no Inverno ocorre o contrario, nas previsões a  longo prazo aparecem nevões incríveis e fortes descidas de temperatura que quase nunca acontecem. Além disso ainda estamos em Maio.


----------



## GabKoost (28 Mai 2013 às 18:04)

Mas qual é a pressa?

Estamos em MAIO!

Desde quando é que longos períodos de temperaturas acima dos 30º é definição do Mês de Maio!

Cada vez mais as pessoas tem a sensação que Portugal tem de ter um clima Norte Africano!

Ainda há uma semana tivemos Neve (Comum em Maio) nas Serras do Centro Norte.

Tenham calma! Ainda há muito tempo para virem chorar acerca da seca e da falta e água e do aquecimento global.


----------



## necman (28 Mai 2013 às 19:31)

Citando IPMA
"VERÃO 2013, ESCLARECIMENTO

2013-05-28 (IPMA)

Na sequência da notícia veiculada hoje, 28 de maio de 2013, nos meios de comunicação social nacionais e internacionais de que o “Verão de 2013 será o mais frio dos últimos 200 anos na Europa Ocidental”, o IPMA esclarece que não tem conhecimento do fundamento técnico científico, suporte desta afirmação.
A previsão sazonal que o IPMA disponibiliza mensalmente em:

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.longo.prazo/

resulta de 4 sistemas de previsão acoplados: três europeus - ECMWF, Met Office, Météo-France - e um norte americano - NCEP. Estes modelos estão sujeitos às mesmas condições de integração, sendo os parâmetros estatísticos obtidos face a um período de referência comum de 20 anos (1991-2010). Esta previsão tem um alcance de meio ano, apresentando cenários na forma de anomalias de temperatura e precipitação para conjuntos de 3 meses.


A previsão mais recente disponibilizada pelo IPMA, para o trimestre junho, julho e agosto, sugere um cenário para Portugal Continental em que a probabilidade da temperatura média ser inferior ao normal é de 40 a 60%, com uma anomalia negativa entre -0.5 e -0.2 °C. A probabilidade da temperatura média neste período ser inferior ao percentil 20 é de 30 a 40%.
Nas latitudes médias, em que Portugal se encontra, a previsão sazonal apresenta ainda um baixo grau de confiança, quando comparada com as latitudes tropicais, onde o grau de confiança é maior. Por este motivo, a previsão sazonal deve ser analisada com reservas."


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mai 2013 às 20:32)

Na próxima madrugada, a cota de neve poderá baixar até aos 1300 metros de altitude nas regiões norte e centro. A entrada de noroeste poderá levar à queda de neve em alguns locais das serras mais altas.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (28 Mai 2013 às 23:36)

GabKoost disse:


> Mas qual é a pressa?
> 
> Estamos em MAIO!
> 
> ...




What's up sócio,

Acabaste de dizer o que realmento penso!!! 

Algumas pessoas já andam com tanta pressa, só se preocupam com o sol, calor e mais calor e pensam que Portugal Continental é o deserto subsahariano. 

Já sabemos que por exemplo, neste cantinho do Noroeste até finais de Maio é possível queda de neva nas serras mais altas tal como já referi imensas vezes por cá mas algumas pessoas ainda desconfiam disso!!!

Também já foi dito que no Douro Litoral e Minho por exemplo o mês de Junho, Julho e Agosto são na maioria dos casos meses muito mais quentes, meses bastante agradáveis para época balnear. O mês de Setembro tem sido também uma das escolhas alternativas dos portugueses porque realmente oferece excelentes condições nas nossas latitudes.

Cmps,


----------



## blade (29 Mai 2013 às 15:10)

Como se tem falado tanto da neve em maio fiqueia pensar.
Alguma vez nevou em junho em alguma parte de portugal?

Nos últimos anos tem se registando um maior aumento da temperatura, 
mas o que não percebo é se o sol tem tido fraca atividade solar porque 
estão + de 25ºc na escadinávia e nós ficamos aquia ver navios.


----------



## boneli (29 Mai 2013 às 17:07)

blade disse:


> Como se tem falado tanto da neve em maio fiqueia pensar.
> *Alguma vez nevou em junho em alguma parte de portugal*?
> 
> Nos últimos anos tem se registando um maior aumento da temperatura,
> ...



Sim já. Recordo-me de ir ter ido á Serra da Estrela á uns anos atrás, não sei precisar quando e na noite anterior ter nevado. Estava tudo branquinho. Não é que seja usual mas também não é nada de excepcional.


----------



## GabKoost (29 Mai 2013 às 17:27)

blade disse:


> Como se tem falado tanto da neve em maio fiqueia pensar.
> Alguma vez nevou em junho em alguma parte de portugal?
> 
> Nos últimos anos tem se registando um maior aumento da temperatura,
> ...



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/eventos-meteorologicos/neve-em-guimaraes-158.html

"24 de Agosto 1850: Neste dia caiu neve em Guimarães e nos dias seguintes houve calor."


----------



## Lousano (29 Mai 2013 às 20:27)

Começa a ser consistente a mudança:






Para o interior do país não veremos ainda o Verão a surgir, mas no litoral oeste teremos finalmente dias com Tmax superiores a 20ºC.


----------



## David sf (29 Mai 2013 às 21:24)

Depois desta tarde chuvosa e fria, amanhã de manhã já deveremos acordar com céu limpo em quase todo o país. O anticiclone dos Açores estenderá a sua influência à Europa Ocidental, enquanto que o cavado que neste momento se centra em França e afecta a Península Ibérica deslocar-se-á para a região balcânica. A temperatura começará amanhã a subir, sendo esta subida mais rápida no interior, pois até sábado manter-se-á a nortada no Litoral Oeste.

A partir de domingo, e já com o Anticiclone centrado nas Ilhas Britânicas, induzindo um fluxo de E/NE, o verão entrará em força, com temperaturas a aproximarem-se dos 30ºC em todo o país, podendo ser superiores a esse valor no Interior Sul.






O ECMWF começa a antever para o final da semana que vem um padrão atmosférico favorável a trovoadas, colocando uma cut-off a oeste da Península Ibérica (a carta que o Lousano mostrou). A tendência está lá, a ver se se confirma.


----------

